# Wasdale Head



## Rutland Gizz (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi folks.
Off up to Scafell Pike this weekend.
Was wondering if it's possible to leave the van at Wasdale Head for the 6 hours it will take me - there's a CR on the POI but was wondering if it's a paid National Trust car park will there be size restrictions? Van is a 6m Sprinter box van.
Emailed the pub and they don't have room. Wasdale National Trust campsite is £50!!! (and also full).
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mul (Jun 21, 2017)

CR never used to be a paid Carpark. I remember when it was just a lump o' grass by the road. Whole area gets busy, so arrive early and it could still be busy with 3 Peakers.

HTH a bit.

Chrz Mul.


----------



## james1508 (Jun 21, 2017)

Rutland Gizz said:


> Hi folks.
> Off up to Scafell Pike this weekend.
> Was wondering if it's possible to leave the van at Wasdale Head for the 6 hours it will take me - there's a CR on the POI but was wondering if it's a paid National Trust car park will there be size restrictions? Van is a 6m Sprinter box van.
> Emailed the pub and they don't have room. Wasdale National Trust campsite is £50!!! (and also full).
> Thanks in advance.



Google Maps

No problem here, free parking unless its changed this year. I have wilded here many times but there are now signs discouraging it, still ignored them last year in early spring without a problem . Maybe worth arriving early this time of year. There is a direct path to Scafell pike here too , you could return from Scafell Pike via the Corridor route to make it more interesting. 

Enjoy

James


----------



## Herman (Jun 21, 2017)

I've used it a couple of times with no problem, even a toilet block just down the road.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 21, 2017)

Agree free (non pub) carpark gets full   It is also bumpy.  Road in is narrow in places so be prepared to reverse or mount lumpy verge for on coming traffic. 
Gone early and be patient. A fab route up. Some scree further up - sticks helpful.


----------



## nick disjunkt (Aug 15, 2017)

We recently visited in our truck and stayed for two nights. We parked parallel to the road at the toilet block end and had no bother. The car park was busy in the day but the area was very quiet at night. The last stone bridge before Wasdale Head is a little tight for a big truck. On our second day, a National Trust guy stopped to chat about the truck for a few minutes and told us that camping is not really permitted, he didn't ask us to move and was very polite. My truck is too heavy for the bridge into the campsite and he seemed understanding of this.


----------

